# Me likey Grubhub



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Now that I have a few nights under my belt. I have to say I love it. I know exactly how much I will make before I leave so the stress that I had with Postmates is gone. It's really easy and the walking is substantial enough to maybe use this as paid exercise. It beats having a boss dealing with drunks or jerk customers. Why r u guys complaining. I'm averaging 9.00 per delivery.

Also, r there any other food apps where u know how much the ride will be before you accept.


----------



## Trained_Hindu (Aug 27, 2018)

Grubhub has been garbage these past 2 weeks due to them throttling drivers for rejecting a certain amount of orders. 

been doing this shit for a year and a half now, and it seems like all to be going down hill


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Now that I have a few nights under my belt. I have to say I love it. I know exactly how much I will make before I leave so the stress that I had with Postmates is gone. It's really easy and the walking is substantial enough to maybe use this as paid exercise. It beats having a boss dealing with drunks or jerk customers. Why r u guys complaining. I'm averaging 9.00 per delivery.


Good. Glad it's working out for you.

Oh, you'll eventually bump into a few jerk customers and restaurant employees. 

I didn't mind GH but they don't operate in the area I prefer to work so I haven't worked with them in over a month. I'll do some again when I get a deactivation notice due to inactivity or pick up a shift or two to prevent that.

People complain because that's what people do.  We all gotta vent somewhere.


1776abe said:


> Also, r there any other food apps where u know how much the ride will be before you accept.


Sure, DoorDash. They show what the minimum pay will be and every once in a while their shady pay structure doesn't gobble up the tips so you can even get a little surprise now and then. If peak pay still exists in your market, that can make it better as well.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

1776abe said:


> Now that I have a few nights under my belt. I have to say I love it. I know exactly how much I will make before I leave so the stress that I had with Postmates is gone. It's really easy and the walking is substantial enough to maybe use this as paid exercise. It beats having a boss dealing with drunks or jerk customers. Why r u guys complaining. I'm averaging 9.00 per delivery.
> 
> Also, r there any other food apps where u know how much the ride will be before you accept.


Just wait until the honeymoon is over ...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Gotta love the "Honeymoon"! LOL


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's all fun and games, till reality sets in.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Also sign up for Caviar. Pays more than GH on average too.


----------



## BeezleGrub (Jun 26, 2019)

The honeymoon lasts just about as long as it takes to get a taco bell or mcdonalds.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Today was the first day driving under the new rates and I made 20 a hour for 2 hours. I dont know what it would have been under the old rates but since I can turn down what i want i dont know if I really care. This is a relaxing job and pretty easy. If the offer isn't good enough just turn it down.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

1776abe said:


> Today was the first day driving under the new rates and I made 20 a hour for 2 hours. I dont know what it would have been under the old rates but since I can turn down what i want i dont know if I really care. This is a relaxing job and pretty easy. If the offer isn't good enough just turn it down.


Lately in my market, I simply don't get orders if I'm off block during dinner hours. And it's impossible to even schedule a block unless you're premiere. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't do blocks. I just log in when ready. Vegas must be a busier market


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

$2.10 base and $.90 (4 miles)
Tip makes all the difference now.
https://i.redd.it/p5o4zfhqzi631.png


----------

